# 180W 3 cell box mod.



## TylerD (18/10/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1907100


----------



## ShaneW (18/10/14)

Triple stacked batteries in a Chinese clone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tetrasect (18/10/14)

That's not a clone, it's the original. That thing is monstrous.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ShaneW (18/10/14)

Veery awrrrsome 

Is that ladies hands tiny or is that thing just HUGE. Very big vapour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (18/10/14)

I agree, that thing looks huge!


----------



## zadiac (18/10/14)

The sigelei 100w also looked huge in the woman's hands, but it's not. I suspect it'll be close to the size of the sigelei.


----------



## Dr Phil (18/10/14)

Looks massive dame would hate for this thing to vent its a portable boom


----------



## zadiac (18/10/14)

Dimensions are 119mm x 69mm x 30mm


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

I must have this!


----------



## Dr Phil (18/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I must have this!


Hahah u don't think 180w a little steep


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Hahah u don't think 180w a little steep


I have a 1988 kombi, need a portable power pack for jump starting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> That's not a clone, it's the original. That thing is monstrous.







tetrasect said:


> That's not a clone, it's the original. That thing is monstrous.





I can only think while watching this that vaping is just going down the wrong path with these kind of devices and that i hope em usa ppl will eventually learn that quality is better than quantity!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (18/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I agree, that thing looks huge!


heard that before....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

